# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  Bola, AI–voice assistant for dentists, Bola Technologies, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

bola.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCvrJthGcKZJvqLpeSyeAWSw

facebook.com/bolabrowser

twitter.com/bola_ai

linkedin.com/company/bola-ai

Founder and CEO - Rushi Ganmukhi

----------


## Airicist

Bola AI for Dental | Voice Perio сharting | EHR Integration

May 10, 2019




> Bola AI for Dental Perio charting solution complete with integration module.
> 
> Perio charting over voice can save time for both hygienist's and Dental Assistants and make practices more efficient.
> 
> Bola AI can integrate seamlessly with any EHR, get in touch to find out if your system is ready to go.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bola AI Expands Reach of Dental Voice Assistant"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
February 23, 2021

----------

